# Can Barclaya longifolia be trained to stay smaller?



## JustLikeAPill (Oct 9, 2006)

I was wondering if Barclaya longifolia can be trained to stay smaller the way Echinodorus and Nymphaea can (by trimming the longer leaves that are bigger than you want)?


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

I don't see why not. Hack it back and it would have to grow smaller leaves.


----------



## Crispino Ramos (Mar 21, 2008)

HeyPK said:


> I don't see why not. Hack it back and it would have to grow smaller leaves.


BTW, does it have a dormant period when all the leaves die off?


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

According to Kasselmann (English translation) it "retreats" after a period of heavy growth and flowering, but usually gets going again in a few weeks.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

That's how I train my plants to stay smaller:










I prefer that to the inhumane plucking of leaves to keep the plant short.

Joke aside I don't think anyone has tried to train Barklaya to stay smaller. I say you try and possible write a small piece of the aquarium plant history.

--Nikolay


----------



## ukamikazu (Jun 4, 2010)

I recently had to consider this and recall seeing in the archives here that pruning the roots will do it.

Like Niko, I can't bring myself to do something like that. You'd be amazed how even a 30 inch tall aquarium is still too short for this beauty. I have a mother _Barclaya_ in a 70 tall that still takes up a third of the available space.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Probably if you confine its roots to a small container, such as a custard dish, it will stay small.


----------



## JustLikeAPill (Oct 9, 2006)

This got more replies that I expected : ) Thanks!

I think hydrophyte makes pots that could help constrain the roots. Maybe worth a try!


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

You could start a new sideline - Bonsai Aquatics!


----------

